# Looking for work?  Look here



## mgeorge67 (May 14, 2015)

open coding positions at 

www.intermedix.com/careers

If you are entry level no problem.  I have 3 positions available starting immediately!


----------



## naturegirl1978 (May 14, 2015)

Do you have any remote positions? I am looking a coding/billing job working from home. I didn't see any on your website.


----------



## zecherazade (May 15, 2015)

Hi,
the website shows the location in Oklahoma. Just like naturegirl's questions will that be for remote position?


----------



## Beeslilah (May 19, 2015)

*CPC-A Remote Position Desired*

Hi my name is Brittany Daniels. I am looking for remote cpc coding position.
541-480-0566
Nate.bee11@gmail.com
 Thank you,
Brittany Daniels


----------



## KVERGAMINI (May 23, 2015)

*Looking for an entry level coding positon*



mgeorge67 said:


> open coding positions at
> 
> www.intermedix.com/careers
> 
> If you are entry level no problem.  I have 3 positions available starting immediately!



Hi mgeorge67! I did not see which 3 positions you were referring to but I did apply to the Remote Medical Coder position on your site you referenced. I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## drylant770 (May 29, 2015)

Good afternoon, 
I am a registered nurse with 20 years clinical experience, 17 of those involved in medical records reviews. Have RAC and DRG experience and will sit for the AAPC CIC exam next month. Would your firm have a remote opening?

Christine


----------

